# What's the best quality for price Ref. Monitor Kit?



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dayton BR 6" or ZMB4?*

Hello Community.
I've been looking around the internet for hours trying to find something useful. So far I found nothing that really stands out. I want something that will match the KRK VXT6's but around $200 cheaper. Of course I'd have to build them my self, but saving $200 is worth it since I have the know-how.

I would be using these Reference Monitors to Mix\Master\Compose Pop\Hip-hop\Jazz\Blues. 

I also plan to buy $500 worth of DIY Accoustic Paneling which will definitely help.

Any recommendations?


----------



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

I was thinking the Zaph ZD5 which would blow away even the VXT8. I heard somebody build a pair for $800.

Realistically, that is too expensive for me right now. What's the best pair I can build for $400? I'll be back with the answer if nobody's willing..


----------



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

From 400 to around $100-$150 a pair I might choose the ZBM4. Are there any better monitors of the same price group that are better than the ZBM4?


----------



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

*Dayton BR 6" or ZMB4?*

Alright people.

Which ones?

Dayton BR 6" or ZMB4? - I plan to use these as reference monitors. I also plan to get $500+ of Acoustic treatment, so there will be a huge performance increase.

I plan to use these to Mix...for now..at least for 1 year. I know these will not sound too great without treatment, but will it be acceptable?


----------



## soundlevel (Feb 17, 2009)

for home studio monitors, alesis sound lovely


----------



## kizm0 (Jul 10, 2009)

DIY > Commercial.

If you know what you're doing.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Ill recommend roman's microbes 

I have a nice design he worked up for me with the vifa xt neo tweeter




























Enclosure and driver location schematics here. 

http://www.rjbaudio.com/Microbe/microbe.html

Also perfect for the .25 cuft PE enclosures.

Bunch of people built this design including me and theyre excellent for the cost. Just excellent overall.


----------



## Maceo23 (May 25, 2009)

Go Check out the mission possible section of the HTguide forum. The Modula MT's would fit the bill. Or maybe go with the Natalie P's. Both are proven designs that I'm sure would make you very happy.


----------

